# Capitol Limited Connection



## MonteNC (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello,

I would really like to make the Silver Star to Capitol Limited connection in Washington DC.

I would like to get on the Silver Star in Cary NC, the schedule shows an 0808A departure, with an arrival in DC at 238P. And then on to Chicago on the Capitol Limited, departing at 405P.

Amtrak will not let me do this on-line. Is this because the time frame, 1.5 hours, betweens the 2 trains is too short?

Is the Silver Star "reasonably" on time to make this work by making 2 separate reservations.

Has anyone done this? Or any other thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## pennyk (Jan 20, 2018)

I would not risk it. It would not be a guaranteed connection. I believe the Star is late often enough to make that connection risky. I have made it going the other way (Capitol Limited to Silver Star), and I was concerned about that connection.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2018)

Data from here:

https://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/connections.php?a_train_num=92&c_train_num=29&station=WAS&date_start=12%2F21%2F2017&date_end=01%2F20%2F2018&df1=1&df2=1&df3=1&df4=1&df5=1&df6=1&df7=1&buffer_mins=5&sort_dir=DESC&dfon=1

Call it a coin flip over the last month...


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dont spoil your trip with a missed connection. My luck isn't good enough to take the chance.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jan 23, 2018)

This would be a really helpful connection and it wouldn't be that hard to implement. It may have only made 16/28 of the listed connections, but if the SS were to be changed to arrive an hour earlier it would have made 24/28 connections. This would make it far easier to travel anywhere West of the NEC from cities such as Tampa and Raleigh, and would also cut down on connecting times for those travelling from cities along the SM route.


----------

